# trim



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

My hall way has wood floors, light green walls, wood trim 4 wood doors and a set of slatted wood accordion doors. I like the wood look. Doors are in pretty good shape but the trim isn't. Would it look terrible to stain and varnish the doors along with their trim and paint the floor trim?


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

It'll probably look nice as long as all the colors match and you stain and varnish evenly.


----------

